# Mtb short is too long



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am sending short guy. 5:6" tall. All the bike shorts on the market tend to be very long in legs. I can't find one that does not make me look like a hobbit. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Try buying running shorts, if you don't care about pockets. They usually come in 6-10" inseams. Of course, any liners/padded shorts will likely protrude from the bottom of the shorts, but that's another problem altogether.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

These shorts have a 9 inch inseam which just barely covers my Bibs (but I'm 6' 2"). I was more concerned with breathability and not hanging up on the seat then "stylin"..

Champion Men's Long Mesh Short With Pockets, Team Blue, Large at Amazon Men?s Clothing store: Athletic Shorts


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, avoid Troy Lee shorts. They're the longest on the market, I've found.

You got some sort of height complex? I'm 1" taller and never thought about looking like a hobbit, even with ones that cover the knees.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I need to pickup hot chicks on the trail. I don't want to look like a fool 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Picard said:


> I need to pickup hot chicks on the trail. I don't want to look like a fool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Make sure you tell them exactly that. It'll help a lot.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Pretty much everyone looks a little foolish with giant helmets, dayglo colored clothing, and backpacks with drinking tubes flopping around on your chest. 

Ya see, whatcha gotta do is impress the ladies with a sweet wheelie while looking at them and winking. Maybe throw in a thumbs up. Trust me, works every time.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Picard said:


> I don't want to look like a fool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


I'm 5'6" and was gonna tell you the excellent shorts I wear, but they wouldn't solve that problem.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, you guys are making me suspect I must be a fashion icon.

Modestly sized helmet. Mostly black clothes with some tasteful detailing around the shoulder girdle and legs. Nothing flopping or flapping.

There's still that riding position issue...

I think there are some reasons mountain bike shorts are so long. Funny enough, I think road shorts are one of them. But look around - men are really covering up. I think it's a fashion thing most of all, especially since a lot of mountain bikers are reacting to what roadies where. Of course, I'm part of the problem - I've pretty much worn team kit for the last six or seven years. At least it doesn't make my legs look short.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedos


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've still got my Cima triathlon speedos with chamois from the 90's. Just waiting for a warm enough cyclocross race to wear them on the single speed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Women's shorts are usually cut shorter than the men's...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Zoic black markets. I'm 5'7"ish and have short legs/long torso. These hit just above my knee when I'm standing and are a few inches up from that when I'm riding. My pi bib shorts barely stick out the bottom of them while riding.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

drwx said:


> Zoic black markets. I'm 5'7"ish and have short legs/long torso. These hit just above my knee when I'm standing and are a few inches up from that when I'm riding. My pi bib shorts barely stick out the bottom of them while riding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Really good liners in the Black Markets.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Really good liners in the Black Markets.


I gave the liner away. I use bib shorts under mine. For a while you could get the black markets in amazon for $35.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Get some knee pads.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Knee pads would totally solve this problem.....?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I wear a pair of cargo shorts that I bought from Wally World. Since they're the correct size for my waist, when my cycle shorts are worn underneath, the cargo shorts are nice and fitting. They flex with me, fit nicely, and don't catch on my seat when I try to move back in front of the saddle after scooting over the rear wheel for bumpy terrain.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

drwx said:


> Knee pads would totally solve this problem.....?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes they would. They are the reason some shorts are longer.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yes they would. They are the reason some shorts are longer.


It seems like he wants shorts that don't cover his knees. Knee pads would be the opposite effect. Shorter length shorts would be the solution.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

MTB shorts are long for me too... I only ride in board shorts now...


----------



## pfisterz (Sep 17, 2012)

I do some running and don't like my shorts over my knees, I found the One Industries atom xc short has a 9" inseam.


----------



## gcudd (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm in the same boat, 5'6" with short legs. I've bought several pairs of shorts trying to accomplish the same thing...not to look like I'm wearing Capri pants. You want Pearl Izumi Journey or Canyon short. True 12" inseam, but the big difference is the crotch isn't excessive long making them fit our build perfectly. Only difference between those two shorts is the weight of the material and a cargo pocket on the Canyon. I prefer light weight and nothing in my pockets, so I love the Journey.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Here ya go champs....

World Naked Bike Ride : Chicago | Celebrating freedom from oil and the beauty of people.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Try Zoic Ether, shortest inseam MTB specific short I have found.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Fastline said:


> Try Zoic Ether, shortest inseam MTB specific short I have found.


I had the ethers before I got the black markets. The black markets are shorter.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I can hem them for you. 
Shameless self promotion:
Technical Sewing Specialist


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

formica said:


> I can hem them for you.
> Shameless self promotion:
> Technical Sewing Specialist


Bookmarked.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

Backcountry has some good options. I like Prana shorts for cycling because I don't like liners/chamois (obviously you can add/wear one with these shorts if you do) They've got plenty of stretch and are durable. 
Here is one with a 9" inseam Prana Brion Short - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

drwx said:


> I had the ethers before I got the black markets. The black markets are shorter.


one better:
TYR Men's USA Triumph Racer Swimsuit

I don't really feel like someone loves 'murica if they aren't sporting something like this.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Joules said:


> one better:
> TYR Men's USA Triumph Racer Swimsuit
> 
> I don't really feel like someone loves 'murica if they aren't sporting something like this.


Those may look funny with padded bike shorts under them.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Picard said:


> I am sending short guy.


I just think this bears repeating.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Doesn't Nair have short shorts?


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Only if you dare wear short shorts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you have to shave your legs to wear short shorts?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

drwx said:


> Zoic black markets. I'm 5'7"ish and have short legs/long torso. These hit just above my knee when I'm standing and are a few inches up from that when I'm riding. My pi bib shorts barely stick out the bottom of them while riding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks, drwx. I just picked up some Black Markets off Amazon and they fit perfect!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Picard said:


> I am sending short guy. 5:6" tall. All the bike shorts on the market tend to be very long in legs. I can't find one that does make me look like a hobbit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Where are you sending the short guy?



Picard said:


> I need to pickup hot chicks on the trail. I don't want to look like a fool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Hot chicks aren't into hobbits.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Perl Izumi pants are long in my experience, Fox are not that long but the best ones so far are Endura.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Typo error 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Perl Izumi pants are long in my experience, Fox are not that long but the best ones so far are Endura.


Unrelated info, but I've blown up a pair of pi shorts with light use. The seams ripped apart down the legs. They were the canyon style shorts.... No useful pockets.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Women's shorts are usually cut shorter than the men's...


But he needs to pick up hot chicks on the trail and doesn't want to look like a fool. If the hot chicks realise he's wearing women's shorts they will point and laugh. Mock him so badly he may kill his short self. They may bury him in the woman's shorts and it might become an urban legend. "That grave there, that's Picard who sent things from his SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk. His dead ass has got women's shorts on".


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe a pair of Daisy Dukes.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe a pair of Daisy Dukes.


But he needs to pick up hot chicks on the trail and doesn't want to look like a fool. If the hot chicks see he's wearing Daisy Dukes they will point and laugh. Mock him so badly he may kill his short self. They may bury him in the Daisy Dukes and it might become an urban legend. "That grave there, that's Picard who sent things from his SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk. His dead ass has got Daisy Dukes on".


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I need shorts with inseams no longer than 10".....otherwise, I look like I'm wearing baggy knickers. I stopped buying expensive, ill-fitting Fox, Bontrager and TLD shorts. Now, I get ALL my shorts from the local thrift stores, for $3.99. They are mainly used cargo and hiking shorts, with thin material and I wear padded Lycra underneath. So what if I destroy one in a crash....I now got a whole closet full of cheap madras, plaid, camo shorts that look way cooler.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> But he needs to pick up hot chicks on the trail and doesn't want to look like a fool. If the hot chicks see he's wearing Daisy Dukes they will point and laugh. Mock him so badly he may kill his short self. They may bury him in the Daisy Dukes and it might become an urban legend. "That grave there, that's Picard who sent things from his SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk. His dead ass has got Daisy Dukes on".


A guys gotta be famous fer sumpin'!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, how about a real pair of MTB shorts and get them hemmed? I'm sorry, but I can't wear cheap shorts. In fact, the only shorts I'll wear are good MTB shorts, They are stylish, they fit good, wick away moisture, they have proper pockets so your phone doesn't flop around and the build qualities are terrific. And, when you buy them on sale, they are not that expensive.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I tried on Mavic and raceface shorts and I look like mini hobbit. Ugh 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Picard said:


> I tried on Mavic and raceface shorts and I look like mini hobbit.


Don't you mean a giant hobbit, as hobbits are actually shorter than you?

Looking like a hobbit would be no good as you need to pick up hot chicks on the trail. If the hot chicks see that you look like a hobbit they will point and laugh. Mock you so badly you may kill your short self. Then, you might become an urban legend. "That grave there, that's Picard who sent things from his SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk. He looks like a _dead_ hobbit".


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

drwx said:


> Unrelated info, but I've blown up a pair of pi shorts with light use. The seams ripped apart down the legs. They were the canyon style shorts.... No useful pockets.


I hate the ones I have, the look and feel cheap.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> Now, I get ALL my shorts from the local thrift stores, for $3.99. They are mainly used cargo and hiking shorts, with thin material and I wear padded Lycra underneath. So what if I destroy one in a crash....I now got a whole closet full of cheap madras, plaid, camo shorts that look way cooler.


Used to do samething similar in my DH days, wore a bib under my armor and cheap cargo pants from kmart or walmart.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Just be 6'4" like me and they fit fine. But I have sasquatch issues, not hobbit ones.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe the OP needs a skirt?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hybrid shorts from Costco for around $20 is pretty decent both for riding and casual wear. I use liners under them. 

Zoic Black Markets are way better in every way. The liner is ok, perhaps on the shorter side. The zippered phone pocket is slightly offset to the rear of the leg, less noticeable while pedaling.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Picard said:


> I am sending short guy. 5:6" tall. All the bike shorts on the market tend to be very long in legs. I can't find one that does not make me look like a hobbit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Please post a pic..I do not believe you.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

taprackbang said:


> Please post a pic..I do not believe you.


Do you want to see hobbit's large hairy feet?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe the OP needs a skirt?


NooooooOooooo! He needs to pick up hot chicks on the trail and doesn't want to look like a trany. If the hot chicks realise he's wearing a women's skrt they will point and laugh. Mock him so badly he may kill his short self. They may bury him in the woman's skirt and it might become an urban legend. "That grave there, that's Picard the trany who sent things from his SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk. His dead trany ass has got a women's skirt on".


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

drwx said:


> Do you want to see hobbit's large hairy feet?


Yes.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

He's not kidding by the way. I bought some shorts on line last year and they were literally just above my ankles. I'm 5'10'' so not massively taller than the OP. They looked ridiculous. Turned out they came it two lengths and the seller was out of the shorter ones, they got sent back.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> He's not kidding by the way. I bought some shorts on line last year and they were literally just above my ankles. I'm 5'10'' so not massively taller than the OP. They looked ridiculous. Turned out they came it two lengths and the seller was out of the shorter ones, they got sent back.


Euro look.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> Euro look.


Always thought that this was one of the most entertaining, yet informative, threads....

My guess is that ZOIC 9" Ether is now one of the best. Anybody know of any others? I have also purchased a Fox Ranger and have it shortened by a couple of inches and that has worked well. But perhaps this thread could use an update on new models since the last post.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Back from the dead!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I’m the same height as OP. Hoss Ponderosa MTB shorts has the perfect, kneecap-level cut with built in Chamois. You can find them as NOS on eBay.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Back from the dead!


In all time this post has been around, im dissapointed no one suggested surgery. Itll take while, but they can make your legs longer.


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

root said:


> In all time this post has been around, im dissapointed no one suggested surgery. Itll take while, but they can make your legs longer.


Would you have a list of doctors you would recommend? I wouldn't mind making my legs a little longer.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Unfortunately, I think MTB shorts have been getting shorter lately. Then you get that dreaded MTB fashion faux paux of exposed leg skin between your pads and shorts. Luckily, knee pad companies have been making pads longer on the thigh so you don't look as much like a dweeb.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Well, avoid Troy Lee shorts. They're the longest on the market, I've found.
> 
> You got some sort of height complex? I'm 1" taller and never thought about looking like a hobbit, even with ones that cover the knees.


I think you might be talking about some older models, like-really old. All of our shorts are now in a very common inseam. We also now sell the SKYLINE SHORTY which is the shortest inseam https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/19-tld-skyline-shorty-shorts?quantity=1&color=7


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Are you Troy Lee?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

ClubRide has some nice shorts that are in the 9" inseam range. I was pleasantly surprised with them and the length, came to just above my knee.

But they may be classified more as a lifestyle short and not MTB specific depending on who you ask.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Gutch said:


> ^Are you Troy Lee?


I am not, but, I run the bike business for Troy....his right hand man for bike if you will haha.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I take mine to my tailor. Find a good tailor. Every gentleman should have a tailor he trusts. Seriously, I buy the shortest inseam I can find (and like) and then I buck up and have them shortened.

They catch on my knees otherwise. And I look even shorter than my 5'7".


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

rdawson808 said:


> I take mine to my tailor. Find a good tailor. Every gentleman should have a tailor he trusts. Seriously, I buy the shortest inseam I can find (and like) and then I buck up and have them shortened.
> 
> They catch on my knees otherwise. And I look even shorter than my 5'7".


I got a chuckle of your every gentleman should have a tailor comment.

Seriously though I have never done this however I know that many dry cleaners perform simple tailoring services and it's quite inexpensive. I bet you could have any pair of shorts hemmed up an inch or two for 10 or $12. This leaves your options open.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I just buy 9" running shorts from Target, cut out the sewn-in panties (or have your gentleman tailor do it), and wear them over my bibs. Can't stand pedaling with shorts that rub my knees while pedaling.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

eatdrinkride said:


> I got a chuckle of your every gentleman should have a tailor comment.
> 
> Seriously though I have never done this however I know that many dry cleaners perform simple tailoring services and it's quite inexpensive. I bet you could have any pair of shorts hemmed up an inch or two for 10 or $12. This leaves your options open.


I aim to entertain and educate!

But yeah, a dry cleaner will probably do it real cheap.

Also, I have an old pair of simple Performance Bike shorts that originally came with a cheap chamois sewn in. I cut those out and wear them over a nicer chamois. Nice short inseam. Not 70s/80s NBA-short. Appropriately short. They still sell one with a 9" inseam. $40.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rdawson808 said:


> Find a good tailor. Every gentleman should have a tailor he trusts.


I don't trust my tailor at all. I think he's up to something.


----------

